# Clown Smile prop is done.



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

*Here is a tiny video of it.
http://garageofevil.ning.com/video/video/show?id=2243951:Video:15942*


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Can I borrow that and bring it to work? lol That's awewome.


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Awesome!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## spidermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

HalloweenZombie said:


> Can I borrow that and bring it to work? lol That's awewome.


LOL! I was thinking the same thing.

What a great prop.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I will never file anything again!

The eyes on that thing look REAL!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

That was COOL. I wanna put it on my neighbors porch adn scare the bejesus out of him, he HATES clowns AND file cabinets


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

wahhh... it's not loading for me


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

hahahahahahahah that is awesome...it'll scare the heck out of a lot of people... I know several people who have a phobia of files.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Too cool! Excellent work!


----------



## Fetch (May 16, 2008)

Beautiful! I'd LOVE to set that up at the office. I scared a coworker with a decapitated clown head in an overhead bin a couple of years ago so badly she actually had to go throw up. I think this would just about do her in.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Very cool. I bought that clown a couple of weeks ago just for those who come through with a fear of clowns. It'll be in the nursery by my popup baby.

Yours will definately get more screams than mine. Great Job!!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Just awesome. That would scare the crap outta me!


----------



## biggnboog (Oct 11, 2008)

you dont mess around do you.. that is awesome


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Kind of hard to come up with an original comment the word "awesome" comes to mind, but that's been said many times!
Terrific job!

And may I ask, what did you use for the clown laugh? That isn't a clip from Killer Klowns from Outer Space is it?
:jol:.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

nice! if i could i would give you a standing ovation! i love it!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

That's freakin' AWESOME!


----------



## consultlkr (Sep 9, 2008)

Wow - my daughter (17) would completely flip. She absolutely HATES clowns. Fabulous job!


----------

